

Ask HN: How do you decide which skills to list on a resume? - zeroonetwothree

I see these resumes from applicants with 10+ languages/frameworks listed. It's extremely unlikely they are very competent with all of them, so I never have any idea which skills they are actually good at. Is this considered good practice? My thought has always been that if you put a language on your resume you better be comfortable coding in it during an interview.
======
leeny
One thing I look for in resumes is a subjective sense of whether the candidate
is smart/passionate. While these things are very hard to glean from a static
and short document, I find, like a few of the other commenters, that a
regurgitation of everything you've ever touched is a huge negative.

I'd much rather see less buzzwords and more content. Very few resumes actually
contain job descriptions where I can tell what the person actually worked on.
I care much less about what language you worked in than what you actually
accomplished and whether you have strong CS fundamentals.

I'm also working on a resume analyzer and trying to use it to predict
candidate success. One feature that has showed up as consistently being a
predictor of a poor candidate is high keyword saturation (# of languages, OSs,
frameworks etc divided by total resume length).

------
vellum
Some places have crazy HR filters that are keyword based so applicants try the
“better safe than sorry” approach. If they’re smart, they usually list specify
what language they used at each job, so you can get a rough idea of their
competence in each language.

~~~
eshvk
I usually tell a recruiter/interviewer upfront which languages I use at the
moment which I used say $n$ months back etc. I really need an elegant way of
putting the time information in my resume though. I also mention specifically
the languages used at different places when I talk about "experience" in that
place.

------
kristjan
If I see more than a few things listed, I assume the applicant is just writing
down anything they've ever touched. Unless they make up for it with something
really cool in their work history or various online profiles (I stalk quite a
bit), it's pretty much an autofail.

~~~
alok-g
I believe your assumption is correct. I have interviewed over 100 candidates
and have generally found that people who list a lot of things often do not
know them well.

Unfortunately, CV's talk about skills and experience people have, while the
person I want to hire is someone with higher intelligence and solid foundation
who can pick up new things fast. I have not observed any correlation (positive
or negative) between the number of skills people list and pure intelligence.

------
alok-g
I generally list all the skills in my resume that I have had in the past, even
if I am not 100% comfortable during an interview. (This means that I can re-
learn the skill fast enough though some interviewers often fail to see that.)

------
pasbesoin
The resume's purpose is to get you the interview. (Re)write as appropriate.
(Yes, more writing. On the other hand, no need to create one "perfect
compromise" of a resume.)

Also, in the U.S. at least, the resume exists in conjunction with the cover
letter. (Although online applications may be impacting this.) The resume is
what. The cover letter is "I'm very/genuinely interested, and here is --
briefly -- how you might/should interpret my application including the
experience the resume conveys."

You should hope to catch the reader's attention in 15 seconds or less, and
expect them to initially spend no more than a minute -- two at the most -- on
the combination. Hopefully, you make it to round two, where they spend more
time on the content. More hopefully, you have a contact and/or reference of
some sort, so that this consideration happens initially.

P.S. I guess I'm not considering the crazy, automated keyword matching and
"AI" (cough) that goes on, these days. I think the best way past that is,
again, to have a contact in or close to the hiring department, so that an
inquiry about you is generated internally to HR (where, inevitably, your
formal application has to go -- for "established" companies, at least).

